# Versacamm



## radikal (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry I posted before in the wrong place.
I received a few samples of dark t-shirts printed with the Versacamm. The fading of the print is significant after five washes (at 30º inside out). Does anyone with a Roland Versacamm have information about washing resistance etc.?.thanks


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

radikal said:


> Sorry I posted before in the wrong place.
> I received a few samples of dark t-shirts printed with the Versacamm. The fading of the print is significant after five washes (at 30º inside out). Does anyone with a Roland Versacamm have information about washing resistance etc.?.thanks


are you serious?? I'm expecting some samples myself from this unit. . how was the color?? and what about stretching the shirt. did it crack or peel??


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

What media (vinyl) was used to print on? I've used both Colorprint II and now the Stahls Solutions material and have had zero fading over many, many washes.

Eric


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Depends on the ink and printing material. I use eco-solmax inks and Forever transfers and have no significant fading problems.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

It does depend greatly on the media being printed on. The Roland HTM media breaks down considerably more after intitial washing the the other brands mentioned.

Who did you get your sample from?


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> It does depend greatly on the media being printed on. The Roland HTM media breaks down considerably more after intitial washing the the other brands mentioned.
> 
> Who did you get your sample from?


Hi Josh,
can you tell me if I got this right.. roland versacamm .. can print/cut heat transfers. and apply to shirts. I know that part. and can be on black or colored shirts.. but.. but you can do much more with this machine. say make banners, stickers??.. can you make a heat transfer and print on mugs if you by a mug heat press?? I was looking into the DTG and kinda limited to what you can do. I know it does shirts, tote bags, golf bags... name some things roland versacamm print...please thanks..


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

queenVee said:


> Hi Josh,
> can you tell me if I got this right.. roland versacamm .. can print/cut heat transfers. and apply to shirts. I know that part. and can be on black or colored shirts.. but.. but you can do much more with this machine. say make banners, stickers??.. can you make a heat transfer and print on mugs if you by a mug heat press?? I was looking into the DTG and kinda limited to what you can do. I know it does shirts, tote bags, golf bags... name some things roland versacamm print...please thanks..


or anybody else for that matter who owns a roland versacam thanks


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Vee.. I have a 54 inch wide versacamm.. I havnt tried any of the shirt stuff with it yet.. as the machine is kept pretty busy with other things..
Some of the things we make with the versacamm are
banners
stickers
posters
art prints
wall print..
vehicle wraps
just to name a few

Ive not heard of anything tho to use it to make mugs and things like that..

I love my versacamm.. and its a real money maker..

just like printing money..lol


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

*Things to understand first -*

*Versacamm Basic Functions:* 

*Full Color for Fabric: *The Versacamm Prints/Cuts Full Color Designs on heat transfer material that can be applied with a heat press to virtually any fabric - both light and dark colors as well.
*Full Color for Other Items: *The Versacamm Prints/Cuts Full Color Designs on a variety of pressure sensitive medias that allow application to a large variety of items (see below).
*One/Two Color for Fabric: *The Versacamm cuts just like a standard vinyl cutter for using with heat transfer vinyls that can be heat pressed to fabrics. (most commonly used for names, numbers and one or two color text based designs and logos)
*Applique: *The Versacamm cuts tackle twill material which can be sewn down to the garment with an embroidery machine. (this process is used for appliques and creating authentic numbering and lettering on jerseys - also used heavily in the collegiate market with frats and sororities)
*What can you make with the Versacamm on the fabric side?*


*Applicable fabrics: *Cotton, Poly, Cotton/Poly Blends, Nylon, Leather, Spandex, Silk, Twill, Canvas, Denim, Mesh Other performance fabrics
*Items I can embellish with the 'right" print/cut material and the 'right' heat press: *T-shirts, Hoodies/Fleece, Bags (all types), Performance Apparel, Umbrellas, portfolios, camping chairs, jackets, pants/jeans, hats, koozies, sneakers, luggage, cd cases, lunch bags, coolers, polos, neckties, seat cushions, leather/leatherette car interiors, robes, pillow cases, shorts, uniforms, golf bags, briefcases. Basically anything made of fabric that you can fit onto the press.
*Other items that I can make with the Versacamm that don't involve a heat press? *Roland has a book of media swatches that shows materials like calendered vinyl for signage of any type, material for windows, floor graphics, removable graphics, vehicle wraps, stickers, decals, posters, labeling, magnets, pop displays etc. etc. - you can also print directly onto banner material and certain canvas material for art prints.

*What items can I not make with the Versacamm? *Mugs, Pens, Pencils, Cups, Plates, Tiles - basically any item that this machine does: Imprintor Pad Printer 

Keep in mind that you could also accomodate some of these items like mugs, tiles, and plates with sublimation as well. 

*If you have other questions just post them.....*


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

mystysue said:


> Vee.. I have a 54 inch wide versacamm.. I havnt tried any of the shirt stuff with it yet.. as the machine is kept pretty busy with other things..
> Some of the things we make with the versacamm are
> banners
> stickers
> ...


awsome. and thanks for responding


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> *Things to understand first -*
> 
> *Versacamm Basic Functions:*
> 
> ...


Josh,
WOW!!! I am very impressed with this machine.. I cant wait to see it in action at the Long Beach show.. I'm gonna do one day strickly to DTG machines makes & models.. another day .. check out your machine...and others like it...did you get my PM with my address etc. wanting samples of what your machine can do?? if not let me know.. thanks again .. sorry for all the questions.


----------



## radikal (Sep 25, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> It does depend greatly on the media being printed on. The Roland HTM media breaks down considerably more after intitial washing the the other brands mentioned.
> 
> Who did you get your sample from?


Sorry I live in Spain I dont think the send samples out of the country.


----------



## radikal (Sep 25, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> It does depend greatly on the media being printed on. The Roland HTM media breaks down considerably more after intitial washing the the other brands mentioned.
> 
> Who did you get your sample from?


In Spain from the dealer in Barcelona.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

radikal said:


> Sorry I live in Spain I dont think the send samples out of the country.


You might contact Stahls International and see what they have to offer.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

queenVee said:


> Josh,
> WOW!!! I am very impressed with this machine.. I cant wait to see it in action at the Long Beach show.. I'm gonna do one day strickly to DTG machines makes & models.. another day .. check out your machine...and others like it...did you get my PM with my address etc. wanting samples of what your machine can do?? if not let me know.. thanks again .. sorry for all the questions.


I'm glad it sounds good I'm excited to educate people about it. Our 2nd booth in Long Beach will definitely be worth stopping by - I have been putting together the booth display, samples, marketing etc. for the last month and will be working the booth with a couple business owners (and t-shirtforum members) that own Versacamms

I'll plan to decorate all sorts of things that were described.

I did get your PM and am putting together some samples to mail. 

I think it is important for people to understand the opportunities available with a DTG vs a Versacamm and other technologies for that matter when start up capital is limited.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> I'm glad it sounds good I'm excited to educate people about it. Our 2nd booth in Long Beach will definitely be worth stopping by - I have been putting together the booth display, samples, marketing etc. for the last month and will be working the booth with a couple business owners (and t-shirtforum members) that own Versacamms
> 
> I'll plan to decorate all sorts of things that were described.
> 
> ...


thanks Josh,

sounds good. cant wait to see what this monster can do.. 
quick question..say I buy the versacamm.. and something goes wrong. is there a local tech in my area to help fix machine?? worried about down time..I'm located in the Central Coast. Monterey Bay Area.. about an 1hour away from San Jose, Ca..???? I know of course you prob have phone tech support. and lots you can guide me threw the phone.. but if that fails..do I ship the system out?? or does someone come to me??


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

queenVee said:


> thanks Josh,
> 
> sounds good. cant wait to see what this monster can do..
> quick question..say I buy the versacamm.. and something goes wrong. is there a local tech in my area to help fix machine?? worried about down time..I'm located in the Central Coast. Monterey Bay Area.. about an 1hour away from San Jose, Ca..???? I know of course you prob have phone tech support. and lots you can guide me threw the phone.. but if that fails..do I ship the system out?? or does someone come to me??


Someone always comes to you. Roland has a network of technicians nationwide that handle ongoing on site support and initial install and training. The initial call would be routed through the dealer that you purchase from


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Someone always comes to you. Roland has a network of technicians nationwide that handle ongoing on site support and initial install and training. The initial call would be routed through the dealer that you purchase from


ok.. thanks.. as for the DTG machines.. lots of them ..if machine goes down.. I gotta ship the unit back...via Freigt only.. no FEDEX. UPS .. etc.. only one machine so far that will come out my way.. .I know there is a fee from them to come to me. I also dont mind traveling to them if they are a few hours away.. thanks.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Josh i got a question versacamm use a white ink or not? and if does it. that mean i got be worrie about clean the machine every day for dont got clog the lines or the printer head? and one more that is a printer and a cutter at the sme time right? and how much is the cost? Thanks.


----------



## biznet (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
I am new to the forums and have just ordered a new Roland Versacam. I have seen a demo from Stahls on their imprintable vinyl and am curious as to availability of the vinyl from other sources as Stahls price seemed quite high.
peter


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

The versacamm does not print white ink, only c,y,m,k. You print on white vinyl or other substrates and thats how you get it.

I have used the roland htm and other printable materials, but recently tried some cad cut from Imprintables and was extremely impressed with it. Printed some samples and applied to some scrap pieces of material, washed a few times and no sign of cracking or fading, unlike the roland material which cracked after the first washing.

My versacamm has a bad head right now and when I get it repaired later this week I'll post some finished designs. 

Mike


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Mike. hey one question more i do Embroidery right now and im thinking in buy one of the dgt printer orthe versacam because i would like do also some car sticker and stuff like that in the future but i trade to just do for now just t-shirts and all cain apparel so can u tell me how much time will take to print a desing and cutter just ready to set in a t-shirt (10 x12 inch), what cain tranfer paper i sould use for dark t-shirt and light, how much money i will spend in the desing with the paper and the ink per print in the size, also like how much is the cartiges per color ink, and how much can i be avalible to print? sorry i guess those are a lot questions. Thanks Robert.


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

BETO said:


> Hi Mike. hey one question more i do Embroidery right now and im thinking in buy one of the dgt printer orthe versacam because i would like do also some car sticker and stuff like that in the future but i trade to just do for now just t-shirts and all cain apparel so can u tell me how much time will take to print a desing and cutter just ready to set in a t-shirt (10 x12 inch), what cain tranfer paper i sould use for dark t-shirt and light, how much money i will spend in the desing with the paper and the ink per print in the size, also like how much is the cartiges per color ink, and how much can i be avalible to print? sorry i guess those are a lot questions. Thanks Robert.


Beto,

Using the Roland sp-300, and Imprintables printable Opaque material, for a 10x12 print I would be at $7.20 ($.06/sq.inch). That's just for the print, not including the price of the t-shirt.

Printing on other material (roland htm or color print) would be about $3.75 per print. Keep in mind, if that is going to be a solid 10x12 print, it's going to have a semi heavy feel to it, especially with the htm material. I won't use the htm after seeing how well the opaque holds up, no comparison at all.

If you want a really nice soft feel, then dtg is the way to go.

If your planning on doing decals and stickers down the road then I would definately look at the versacamm. That's what I originally bought the versacamm for (decals) and have worked into other markets with it.

Mike


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

so Mike when u said $7.20 that is the price that i got charge or that is what i will spent in every prnt (10x12 print)? and when u taking about feel a semi heavy feel in the t-shirt and your post avobe how much the print cracks is that look too much the difference after the wash? plus is just the first wash? o im sorry i allmost forget how long you will take to print a t-shirt? thanks Robert.


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

BETO said:


> so Mike when u said $7.20 that is the price that i got charge or that is what i will spent in every prnt (10x12 print)? and when u taking about feel a semi heavy feel in the t-shirt and your post avobe how much the print cracks is that look too much the difference after the wash? plus is just the first wash? o im sorry i allmost forget how long you will take to print a t-shirt? thanks Robert.


$7.20 is what I charge for them, your price may vary. I have yet to see the Imprintables material crack. It stretches with the material very nicely, just like Josh showed in one of his videos. The roland material, least my experience with it, cracked right away. I mean they were small cracks but they were there anyway. I washed both materials together (roland and imprintables)..

Time to print a shirt with dtg or time to print the 10x12 on the versacamm?

Mike


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Time to print with versacamm? and i would like see how much will cost to me to print in versacamm because in dgt is vary also but in lights for a size (10x12) in a brother dgt is like $1.7dlls but of course brother dont print black garments, and i think the other that can print black garments is like around $5dlls.so i would like to know how much i will spent with the paper and the ink for versacamm?. Thanks.


----------



## jamiewise (May 26, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> *Things to understand first -*
> 
> *Versacamm Basic Functions:*
> 
> ...


Josh,

I am a new user to the forum and just posted a question that pertains to what you said. You stated the Versacam cuts tackle twill for Applique. Have you used this? Also, how do you create a sew disk. Is it with supplied software or a third party? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Jamie Wiesman [email protected]


----------



## discmann (Sep 3, 2007)

radikal said:


> In Spain from the dealer in Barcelona.


hi,
what is the current exclusive vat price of versa-camm vp-300 in barcelona?
best
discmann-athens


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

jamiewise said:


> Josh,
> 
> I am a new user to the forum and just posted a question that pertains to what you said. You stated the Versacam cuts tackle twill for Applique. Have you used this? Also, how do you create a sew disk. Is it with supplied software or a third party? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Jamie Wiesman [email protected]


Hi Jamie
Welcome to the forum 

The Versacamm will cut twill for applique - I have a customer in Pittsburgh that does this regularly. However cutting twill will create small fibers that can gravitate to the print heads, which requires special detail to cleaning to avoid drop out in your prints. The alternative would be to buy a GX-24 to accompany a Versacamm for $1500 to accomodate the twill cutting.

Either way....

You will need a third party software to create the sew disk. Twill Stitch Pro is one program that is available, however it is not bundled with the unit, because not everyone who purchases the Versacamm or GX-24 needs it - also many embroidery software programs already have this capability.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Hi Jamie
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> The Versacamm will cut twill for applique - I have a customer in Pittsburgh that does this regularly. However cutting twill will create small fibers that can gravitate to the print heads, which requires special detail to cleaning to avoid drop out in your prints. The alternative would be to buy a GX-24 to accompany a Versacamm for $1500 to accomodate the twill cutting.
> ...


Hi josh do u know where can a see in action the versacam in minnesota? if is any dealership here? st paul or minnespolis.thanks Robert


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

BETO said:


> Hi josh do u know where can a see in action the versacam in minnesota? if is any dealership here? st paul or minnespolis.thanks Robert


I'm not sure of a dealer in your area, but you could contact Roland or visit their site to find one - odds are they would be focused on signs, but it would at least give you a look.

Also, Great Garment Graphics has traveling seminars that feature the Versacamm - I'm not sure when they will be back to Minnesota, they were there last month or earlier this month. You might call and ask them.

Or if you don't mind video, I have a few videos posted on using the Versacamm for apparel: My Videos « Heat Press Yourself by: Josh Ellsworth


----------



## Geto (Sep 16, 2008)

I am in a process to open a shop in Bulgaria and I’m thinking to buy a Roland Versacamm VP 300. I have contacted the local dealer but they gave me higher price and just one year warranty. So, my question is if I buy that machine here at the States or Canada and shipped to Bulgaria can I still be covered with my 2 years warranty? 
Thank you


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm that is a tough one because with my machine, the dealer is obligated to service it for 2 years
I would call Roland about that one


----------



## Geto (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Sean, I'll call Roland.


----------



## inurdreams (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you use the same ink when printing/cutting for clothing and lets say vehicle wraps or decals.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes. unless you are using dye sublimation inks in machine


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Better checking other countries near you. Service is very important and waranty can be even more important althoug these machines are rather reliable..
I mean checking other countries near to avoid high transportation costs, duties and taxes, etc. You have to calculate for everything and then check which will be the final price for you. After having this sorted out you can try to burgain the best price from the dealer that is more convinient to you, and make the final decision. Good luck


----------

